# The 2007 SAAB Fly to the Finish Code Words Thread



## bas

The only no doping accusation thread.

I haven't signed up yet, and not sure if you can enter previous days codes.

Prologue: "BIG BEN" 
stage 1 : "FLY SAAB"
stage 2: "BELGIUM"
stage 3: "CADENCE"
stage 4: "GREEN JERSEY"
stage 5: "FEED ZONE"
stage 6: "BORN FROM JETS"
stage 7: "BREAKAWAY"
stage 8: "AIR CRAFTED"
stage 9: "GRADIENT"
stage 10: "SPRINT"
stage 11: "MARSEILLE"
stage 12: "POWER"
stage 13: "ECHELON"
stage 14: "PYRENEES"
stage 15: "PERFORMANCE"
stage 16: "CHAIN RING"
stage 17: "CERVELO"
stage 18: "YELLOW JERSEY"
stage 19: "TIME TRIAL"
stage 20: "PARIS"


http://versus.eprize.net/flytothefinish/?affiliate_id=1e


----------



## pl8ster

Yep, you can enter previous day's codes.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr

pl8ster said:


> Yep, you can enter previous day's codes.


I think only if you havent used it be4. I'm pretty sure the rules page said something about being DQd for using the same code word more than once.


----------



## CaseLawZ28

Where do you find the bicycling.com keywords? And what was it for today? I heard it was Parliament yesterday.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr

I haven't been able to find on bicycle.com either. I got the fly saab word for today of the versus broadcast. so much for thestatement that code words are easy to find. Well I guess they are if people are going to webcast them here.

Posting on this thread the keywords gives everyone an equal advantage that reads the thread. I say everyone find them on their own.

I was influenced to use Big Ben just a moment ago and didn't get a reject notice although I'd enetered once today already. I'm probably secretly DQ'd now thanks to this thread, but will never know.




CaseLawZ28 said:


> Where do you find the bicycling.com keywords? And what was it for today? I heard it was Parliament yesterday.


----------



## zeytin

Um we always post them here. In addition they are in Bicycling Magazine's August Edition and other assorted venues, just read the info on the link and they'll tell you where to find them.
BTW I can't find the registration page and it's driving me nuts!


----------



## weltyed

zeytin said:


> BTW I can't find the registration page and it's driving me nuts!


come on, commuting queen. just try to enter the code with your email and it takes you right to the registration page!

stage 2 is boonen. and just like tommy boy in stage 1, i got nuttin.


----------



## zeytin

weltyed said:


> come on, commuting queen. just try to enter the code with your email and it takes you right to the registration page!
> 
> stage 2 is boonen. and just like tommy boy in stage 1, i got nuttin.


Not sure about the title commuting queen but I must have to turn off the popup blocker.

I tried it and I'm still not getting the registration page grrrrrr

I've got it now thanks I was entering the code wrong.


----------



## nrs-air

So...do they have more than just the ones that are on the screen. I don't recall seeing boonen as one but the site accepted it.


----------



## PltJett

Here are a bunch more that work from last year:

domestique
musette
saddle 
Sprint
USA
Yellow Jersey 
Paris
Peloton
Breakaway
Cadence 
Time trial
DRAFTING
Wheel
Shift


----------



## weltyed

anyone notice that the codes on bicycling.com and VS are different? yesterday the bicycling.com was boonen, but vs was belgium...

i also wonder if you win with last years codes, will they honor it?

(sorry for callin you commutin queen. i thought i remember seein you kickin around the commuting forum. maybe it was the fixie forum...)





zeytin said:


> Not sure about the title commuting queen but I must have to turn off the popup blocker.
> 
> I tried it and I'm still not getting the registration page grrrrrr
> 
> I've got it now thanks I was entering the code wrong.


----------



## sol 518

Today's is Cadence


----------



## bas

sol 518 said:


> Today's is Cadence


thanks.

I'll keep adding to the main list to keep it neat and easy to find.


----------



## weltyed

*bicycling.com*

has today's as turbocharged. yesterday it was boonen.

do we need both sets up at the top? 

and thanks for continuing to edit the top post.



bas said:


> thanks.
> 
> I'll keep adding to the main list to keep it neat and easy to find.


----------



## MaddSkillz

Nevermind, I see the link in the first post. heh


----------



## zeytin

weltyed said:


> (sorry for callin you commutin queen. i thought i remember seein you kickin around the commuting forum. maybe it was the fixie forum...)


I hadn't looked for them listed other places yet just saw the notice on the Versus page while looking for registration
I'm on C&T for the touring more than the commuting. I used to commute too but that was my old job can't now.
Cheers,

Z:thumbsup:


----------



## kgeffe

*Even More*

Climb
Descent
Pyrenees

USA did not work for me.


----------



## allison

Anyone happen to win a jersey yet? I'm thinking it's rigged to come up "Sorry, Try Again" on every spin, but maybe that's just me


----------



## Mootsie

*Source*



weltyed said:


> anyone notice that the codes on bicycling.com and VS are different? yesterday the bicycling.com was boonen, but vs was belgium...
> 
> i also wonder if you win with last years codes, will they honor it?
> 
> (sorry for callin you commutin queen. i thought i remember seein you kickin around the commuting forum. maybe it was the fixie forum...)


Advertisers track the source of the lead. They are probably seeing who enters the site from the Versus' broadcast and who enters from Bicycling.


----------



## Meatball

Green Jersey


----------



## beantownbiker

allison said:


> Anyone happen to win a jersey yet? I'm thinking it's rigged to come up "Sorry, Try Again" on every spin, but maybe that's just me



of course it's "rigged" the wheel doesnt represent the true odds

the rules state how it is determined:
apparently the contest administrator has a computer and on that computer is a list of times for each day. The list is generated randomly. The first person to click the spin button after that time has passed wins the prize. I have no idea how they will pick the grand prize winner. Also later in the tour, the instant prize changes from a jersey to a cervelo bike (2) will be given out on july 16th and july 24th.


----------



## scubarod

Words that have worked for me:

Tour
Attack
Green Jersey
Hushovd
Turbocharged
Pyrenees
Descent
Climb
Shift
Wheel
Drafting
Time Trial
Breakaway
Peloton
Paris
Yellow jersey
Sprint
Saddle
Musette
Domestique
Belgium
Boonen
Parliament

I have got to spin with these, but like in past years I still have only got "sorry try again"


----------



## SHVentus

I registered & was able to enter one of the words, but now it won't let me enter, saying that I have to enter a registered E-mail address. Huh? - I did. What gives???


----------



## pedalruns

SHVentus said:


> I registered & was able to enter one of the words, but now it won't let me enter, saying that I have to enter a registered E-mail address. Huh? - I did. What gives???



Well... I'm not the only one.. that is the message I get now.. Worked perfectly the first day I registered, Tuesday.... Wednesday and today I get that message.. 

I emailed the 'you are resistered" email they sent back to VS. with the problem, but no reply yet... ??


----------



## ArmySlowRdr

same here; today it shows my email address in red not recognizing it.


----------



## phrisbee

pedalruns said:


> Well... I'm not the only one.. that is the message I get now.. Worked perfectly the first day I registered, Tuesday.... Wednesday and today I get that message..
> 
> I emailed the 'you are resistered" email they sent back to VS. with the problem, but no reply yet... ??


Same here... I wonder if it's locking people out who have used a certain number of old words?


----------



## Purple Liquid

ArmySlowRdr said:


> same here; today it shows my email address in red not recognizing it.


same. dam. I want a new car =( :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## zeytin

I didn't use old words and it is still giving me a hard time. In red it tells me to enter registered email or code word. total bummer, I could use a new car for hubby.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason

I registered two different email addresses. It is giving me the red message in both. Is their a time limit on how often you can enter?


----------



## zeytin

I also used to email address but one is for hubby and one for me. I get red on both.

ANYONE HAVING ANY LUCK.


----------



## pl8ster

No love for me either...must be a glitch with their site. Hope they fix it.


----------



## mtbykr

*same here*

I haven't entered old codes, just the ones daily and i got the same thing. Ohh and yesterday was "feed zone" and today "born from jets" for those who didn't know....if we can ever use them


----------



## zeytin

*Technical Duties*

Just got this message


''The Saab Fly to the Finish Sweepstakes is experiencing minor technical difficulties, please check back soon.

Don't miss the Tour de France July 7th - 29th LIVE on VERSUS.


----------



## Purple Liquid

zeytin said:


> Just got this message
> 
> 
> ''The Saab Fly to the Finish Sweepstakes is experiencing minor technical difficulties, please check back soon.
> 
> Don't miss the Tour de France July 7th - 29th LIVE on VERSUS.


Now what TdF games are we gunna play? Trek isn't doing their's anymore... and I ACTUALLY won 3 powerbars from that


----------



## bas

mtbykr said:


> I haven't entered old codes, just the ones daily and i got the same thing. Ohh and yesterday was "feed zone" and today "born from jets" for those who didn't know....if we can ever use them


Thanks! I was too drunk last night to remember this morning. And I had only seen it once during the show when I was paying attention.


----------



## zeytin

Purple Liquid said:


> Now what TdF games are we gunna play? Trek isn't doing their's anymore... and I ACTUALLY won 3 powerbars from that



I actually got a few water bottle and a really nice though really large disco shirt.:thumbsup: 
I guess trek and suburu didn't tel cervelo and saab that people expect to actually win things in the game.


----------



## mtbykr

*ok*

The tech difficulties with "fly to the finish" are fixed and it's back up and working


----------



## smcguire

*new codes*

first class and cervelo work too


----------



## smcguire

*codes*

aerodynamic
attack
Belgium
Big Ben 
bonk 
Boonen 
born from jets 
breakaway 
cadence 
Cervelo
chainring
champagne 
chasers 
climb 
competition
derailleur 
descent
domestique 
drafting 
echelon
feed zone 
first class
fly Saab 
GRADIENT
green jersey
Hushovd
Marseille
musette 
Paris 
parliament 
Peloton
parliament 
performance
power
pyrenees
runway 
saddle
shift
sport combi 
Sprint 
throttle
time trial 
tour
turbocharged
VINOKOUROV
wheel
yellow jersey
zabriskie


----------



## smcguire

*Vinokourov*

VINOKOUROV works too


----------



## smcguire

*zabriskie*

zabriskie


----------



## smcguire

*aerodynamic*

aerodynamic


----------



## clallseven

CaseLawZ28 said:


> Where do you find the bicycling.com keywords? And what was it for today? I heard it was Parliament yesterday.



I'd like to know this as well. I've looked all over the site and have yet to find a single keyword on it. What gives?


----------



## smcguire

*codes*

sorry about the multiple posts. Here are some codes so far:

aerodynamic
attack
Belgium
Big Ben 
bonk 
Boonen 
born from jets 
breakaway 
cadence 
Cervelo
chainring
champagne 
chasers 
climb 
competition
derailleur 
descent
domestique 
drafting 
echelon
feed zone 
first class
fly Saab
GRADIENT 
green jersey
Hushovd
Marseille
musette 
Paris 
parliament 
Peloton
parliament 
performance
power
pyrenees
runway 
saddle
shift
sport combi 
Sprint
throttle 
time trial 
tour
turbocharged
VINOKOUROV
wheel
yellow jersey
zabriskie


----------



## bas

Thanks!




smcguire said:


> sorry about the multiple posts. Here are some codes so far:
> 
> aerodynamic
> attack
> Belgium
> Big Ben
> bonk
> Boonen
> born from jets
> breakaway
> cadence
> Cervelo
> chasers
> climb
> derailleur
> descent
> domestique
> drafting
> echelon
> feed zone
> first class
> fly Saab
> green jersey
> Hushovd
> musette
> Paris
> parliament
> Peloton
> parliament
> pyrenees
> saddle
> shift
> Sprint
> time trial
> tour
> turbocharged
> usa
> VINOKOUROV
> wheel
> yellow jersey
> zabriskie


----------



## mtbykr

*ok*

today's word was breakaway! anybody won anything yet?


----------



## bas

mtbykr said:


> today's word was breakaway! anybody won anything yet?


A little late.  I had it up as soon as they mentioned it this morning.


----------



## mtbykr

*oh*



bas said:


> A little late.  I had it up as soon as they mentioned it this morning.



Oops..didn't check to see an edit..only saw the thread hadn't had a new post since last night.:mad2: I'll do better next time


----------



## zeytin

So has anybody won anything? This is total bummer.


----------



## mapman

*Complete List*

Aerodynamic
Air Crafted
Attack
BELGIUM
BIG BEN
bonk
Boonen
Born from Jets
Breakaway
CADENCE
Cervelo
*chain ring*
chasers
Climb
Competition
derailleur
Descent
domestique
DRAFTING
echelon
Feed Zone
First Class
FLY SAAB
gradient
Green Jersey
Hushovd
Marseille
musette
Paris
Parliament
Peloton
Performance
Power
Pyrenees
Runway
saddle
Shift
Sport Combi
Sprint
Time trial
tour
Turbocharged
usa
VINOKOUROV
Wheel
Yellow Jersey
zabriskie

Does NOT work: dopers suck


----------



## scubarod

*all the codes I have used.*

All these codes have worked for me so far... Still no win... 

Climb
Bonk
Chasers
Derailleur
Aerodynamic
born from jets
feed zone
air crafted
cervelo
zabriskie
performance
echelon
vinokourov
competition
sport combi
BIG BEN
FLY SAAB
BELGIUM
CADENCE
PARLIAMENT
BOONEN
DOSMESTIQUE
MUSETTE
SADDLE
SPRINT
YELLOW JERSEY
PARIS
PELOTON
BREAKAWAY
CADENCE
TIME TRIAL
DRAFTING
WHEEL
SHIFT
DESCENT
PYRENEES
TURBOCHARGED
HUSHOVD
Tour
Attack
Green Jersey


----------



## mtbykr

*today's word*

Anyone get today's word...i saw it but was more focussed on the stage and don't remember it


----------



## ejr13

Works fine. No red messages here (mac/safari). I haven't won either


----------



## rensho

Seems like the joke's on us. No one has won anything, yet we keep trying like chimps...'I need more codes!!!!!


----------



## allison

mtbykr said:


> Anyone get today's word...i saw it but was more focussed on the stage and don't remember it


I believe it was GRADIENT


----------



## bas

allison said:


> I believe it was GRADIENT


Yes, that was Stage 9. I don't have Stage 10 yet.

Need to go home and watch it later on.


----------



## KenS

*Stage 10 codeword - SPRINT*

Stage 10 codeword - SPRINT


----------



## mtbykr

*ok*

"Power" is the word for today...stage 12


----------



## pl8ster

Stage 13 is "ECHELON"


----------



## debreed

*Fly to the Finish Sweepstakes Code Words*

One place that people can get a list of code words is at a Saab dealership. Has anyone tried to get this list of code words? They may be different from the other lists. Please share if you have. And, by the way, the words that you find on television during the race are different from the words you find at bicycling.com. All of these words can be put into the game at any time during the Tour *and* these words can be used over and over and over if you try varying the position of an upper case letter... such as "tour", "Tour", "tOur", "toUr", "touR", "TOUR". I do not know if the number of times you try matters, but it might.


----------



## TylerDurden

How do you pick "echelon" for an ITT? How about "disqualification" as a corresponding word. Maybe they misread TTT for ITT.


----------



## NoseMeat

Reading this thread for 2 weeks now I feel we are all lab rats looking for da cheese.

my 2 cents: The code words do not seem to be case sensitive. Enter "sprint" twice and you'll be chided. But "sprint", "Sprint" and "SPRINT" will allow you three spins.

Any combination of upper/lower case would then seem to be permissible. 

Everyones chance just increased exponentially. LOL (more like uggghhh)

NM


----------



## shabbasuraj

NoseMeat said:


> Reading this thread for 2 weeks now I feel we are all lab rats looking for da cheese.
> 
> my 2 cents: The code words do not seem to be case sensitive. Enter "sprint" twice and you'll be chided. But "sprint", "Sprint" and "SPRINT" will allow you three spins.
> 
> Any combination of upper/lower case would then seem to be permissible.
> 
> Everyones chance just increased exponentially. LOL (more like uggghhh)
> 
> NM



LOL thanks for this...


anyone win anything yet?

me? nada....


----------



## mtbykr

*ok*

today's word is performance


----------



## rickko

bas said:


> I haven't signed up yet, and not sure if you can enter previous days codes.


Not only can you enter previous day's codes but you can enter the same code over and over and over. For example, I entered ECHELON about 10 times in a row. :mad2: Always lost in the spin.

It gets kinda boring though.


----------



## NoseMeat

rickko said:


> Not only can you enter previous day's codes but you can enter the same code over and over and over


True enough. It used to flash red errors about re-using the code, but now it doesn't.


----------



## mtbykr

*ok*

"chain ring" is the word for the day


----------



## jladams97

All the scandals seem to have caused bas to become jaded. "Doping" is not a code word.

If you have no idea what I'm talking about, bas edits the first post in the thread to be constantly updated with the Versus code words. At the time of this posting, he has listed the Stage 17 code as "doping" but in fact the Stage 17 code is "Cervelo."


----------



## bas

jladams97 said:


> All the scandals seem to have caused bas to become jaded. "Doping" is not a code word.
> 
> If you have no idea what I'm talking about, bas edits the first post in the thread to be constantly updated with the Versus code words. At the time of this posting, he has listed the Stage 17 code as "doping" but in fact the Stage 17 code is "Cervelo."



:devil:


----------



## KenS

*Does anyone know of a winner?*

You would think that at least 1 winner would come from RBR.


----------



## mtbykr

"yellow jersey" is the word for today


----------



## midsummers_knight

*final codes*

stage 19: time trial
stage 20: paris


----------



## ddmiller67

*Stage 19 = BONK*

according to Bicycling.com


----------



## CoachRick

*Want more entries?*

Someone noticed that you can change the case of the letters to get more entries. I'm doing one better. 

For instance: word is Paris.

It can get you lots of entries with this one alone by entering variations as follow: paris, Paris, pAris, paRis, parIs, pariS, PAris, pARis, paRIs, parIS, PaRis, ParIs, PARis, PaRis, PARIs, etc...

I'm not sure how many variations you can use, I'll leave that to those who majored in math. Had we known about this when it all started, we could have spent all our free time entering words/phrases (though I still don't think we'd have won anything). Think about the possibilities with the longer words/phrases like "Performance" or "Born from jets". I can't guarantee it will work for every word/phrase, but I scored a ton of entries off of "Paris" alone. Good luck and let me know if anyone wins anything from this!

UPDATE: If I did some basic math right, and I remember anything from statistics class (10 years ago), using possibilities based on a 12 letter words/phrases it's statistically possible to get 8,469,120,683,658,718,347,264,000,000. I don't even know what that number is, but if you can write a computer program to do all the entries based on that, just remember to cut me in for the liquidation of the Saab. You can keep the Cervelo!


----------



## bas

bas said:


> The only no doping accusation thread.
> 
> I haven't signed up yet, and not sure if you can enter previous days codes.
> 
> Prologue: "BIG BEN"
> stage 1 : "FLY SAAB"
> stage 2: "BELGIUM"
> stage 3: "CADENCE"
> stage 4: "GREEN JERSEY"
> stage 5: "FEED ZONE"
> stage 6: "BORN FROM JETS"
> stage 7: "BREAKAWAY"
> stage 8: "AIR CRAFTED"
> stage 9: "GRADIENT"
> stage 10: "SPRINT"
> stage 11: "MARSEILLE"
> stage 12: "POWER"
> stage 13: "ECHELON"
> stage 14: "PYRENEES"
> stage 15: "PERFORMANCE"
> stage 16: "CHAIN RING"
> stage 17: "CERVELO"
> stage 18: "YELLOW JERSEY"
> stage 19: "TIME TRIAL"
> stage 20: "PARIS"
> 
> 
> http://versus.eprize.net/flytothefinish/?affiliate_id=1e



It appears there are only 2 YELLOW JERSEYS left to win. 3 Try Agains.

This code is at the bottom of the HTML

src="index.tbapp?page=blank&page_id=instant_lose"

Probably not good when trying to spin, it's already instant_loser


----------



## CoachRick

*Multiple entries*

I thought that it was too good to be true by putting in multiple entries using case variations! This is an excerpt from the "rules" section 4 

"Limit: Each participant may enter/play one (1) time per code. Multiple participants are not permitted to share the same email address. Any attempt by any participant to obtain more than the stated number of plays/entries by using multiple/different email addresses, identities, registrations and logins, or any other methods will void that participant's plays/entries and that participant may be disqualified. Use of any automated system to participate is prohibited and will result in disqualification."

Well it was a fun idea anyhow!


----------



## bas

I'm locked out now:

" The Gear has stopped for now.

But if you come back with another code, it will move again! New codes appear daily during the telecast, so keep watching the Tour de France July 7th - 29th LIVE on VERSUS.

"


----------



## NoseMeat

CoachRick said:


> Someone noticed that you can change the case of the letters to get more entries. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . using possibilities based on a 12 letter words/phrases it's statistically possible to get 8,469,120,683,658,718,347,264,000,000. . . . . . .


Not that many, but we get the point  

Less verbose:



NoseMeat said:


> Reading this thread for 2 weeks now I feel we are all lab rats looking for da cheese.
> 
> my 2 cents: The code words do not seem to be case sensitive. Enter "sprint" twice and you'll be chided. But "sprint", "Sprint" and "SPRINT" will allow you three spins.
> 
> Any combination of upper/lower case would then seem to be permissible.
> 
> *Everyones chance just increased exponentially*. LOL (more like uggghhh)
> NM


*Better luck next year everyone !*


----------



## smcguire

*full list*

aerodynamic
attack
Belgium
Big Ben 
bonk 
Boonen 
born from jets 
breakaway 
cadence 
Cervelo
chainring
champagne 
chasers 
climb 
competition
derailleur 
descent
domestique 
drafting 
echelon
feed zone 
first class
fly Saab
GRADIENT 
green jersey
Hushovd
Marseille
musette 
Paris 
parliament 
Peloton
parliament 
performance
power
pyrenees
runway 
saddle
shift
sport combi 
Sprint
throttle 
time trial 
tour
turbocharged
VINOKOUROV
wheel
yellow jersey
zabriskie


----------



## mtbykr

*well*

I tried again and it said the competition is over now...figures. Did anyone win anything? Hard to believe no one on here would win anything, even a jersey.


----------

